# low id amule



## novicemac0 (31 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne parviens pas à me connecter sans low id avec Amule. Pourtant, je pense avoir bien configurer les ports. J'ai laissé 4662 en tcp et 4672 en udp dans les réglages d'Amule. J'ai aussi autorisé ces ports dans les préférences système > partage sous mac os x.
j'ai fait le test sur http://www.amule.org/testport.php, ce qui m'a donné le message d'erreur suivant : 
_Error: TCP port 4662 is unavailable. Make sure your firewall or router is allowing/forwarding this TCP service port and your ED2K client is running (i.e. aMule, eMule).
Detailed Error Message
TCP Error 110 Connection refused_

Merci d'avance


----------



## pertabolis (31 Juillet 2009)

Et as tu configuré ton routeur pour rediriger ces ports vers ton ordi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2009)

Il faut ajouter aMule dans les services autorisés du pare-feu de Leopard.

Il faut également ouvrir les ports TCP 4662 et UDP 4672 dans ton routeur/box.


----------



## itako (1 Août 2009)

Oui c'est tout vu, il te suffit d'ouvrir ses ports sur ta box !


----------



## novicemac0 (1 Août 2009)

J'ai essayé d'ouvrir les ports de ma neufbox sfr par l'interface de gestion :

Nom	  Protocole	Type	Ports externes	Adresse IP de destination	Ports de destination	Activation		
amule TCP	        Port	4662	        192.168.1.1	                4662
amuleudp	UDP	 Port	4672	        192.168.1.1	                4672	

Le test ne fonctionne toujours pas pour le port tcp 4662. 

Je ne suis pas sûr de l'ip de destination et des ports entrés (j'ai complété l'adresse ip de destination par défaut en ajoutant 1 pour la fin, et j'ai entrer les mêmes ports pour les ports externes et les ports de destination)


----------



## pertabolis (2 Août 2009)

Tu y est presque...

L'adresse IP 192.168.1.1 ne doit pas être celle de ton ordinateur. Souvent c'est celle de la box.

Pour voir ton IP reseau, va dans Préférences système, puis Réseau. Clique sur ta connexion active (airport ou ethernet) et là tu pourra lire ton IP. C'est celle là que tu dois donner à ta box.

Par contre il y a un détail, quand tu te déconnecte puis reconnecte à ta box, il est possible qu'elle change ton adresse ip (c'est elle qui décide de l'IP). Et tu perds ton high ID.
Parmis les options que tu as dans la box, il y en a une qui devrait te permettre de relier l'adresse MAC de ta carte reseau (ethernet ou airport) à une IP donnée.

Bye


----------



## novicemac0 (5 Août 2009)

Le test de port marche enfin.

Par contre, les valeurs par défaut que j'ai laissé sous amule sont curieuses :
 Réception : 0, Emission : 0 pour la limite de la bande passante et Réception : 3, Emission : 3 pour les capacités de la ligne.
Est ce normal?


----------



## Jack Dell (5 Août 2009)

vas voir là pour les reglages de ta mule:
www.valhalla-fr.eu/2004/09/05/bien-utiliser-sa-mule-edonkeyemule/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2009)

novicemac0 a dit:


> Le test de port marche enfin.
> 
> Par contre, les valeurs par défaut que j'ai laissé sous amule sont curieuses :
> Réception : 0, Emission : 0 pour la limite de la bande passante et Réception : 3, Emission : 3 pour les capacités de la ligne.
> Est ce normal?



Suivant les conseils qu'on m'avait donné, j'avais mis ça :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Tomaa_:) (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour a tous... 

J'utilise un Macbook depuis peu, et j'aimerais savoir comment passer en HighID Sur Amule? 
Maglrés les nombreux forums je n'ai absolument rien trouver. 

Je vous remerci pour vous reponses. 
A bientot.


----------

